# Avalon roller sleeve



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I received a brochure from Wooster for the Avalon sleeve. Ad says "new fabric tchnology offers superior coverage and finish quality". Has anyone used it yet? 
Sage


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Got the same flyer and was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## ThePaintStore.com (Apr 13, 2007)

We recently brought in the Wooster Avalon roller covers. I'd also like feedback on the cover. We will be sending out an email to our customer list, offering a free Wooster Avalon cover with the purchase of a Sherlock Roller Frame (R017). Here is the link to the Avalon Cover, any feedback would be appreciated.

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Avalon_p/rr655.htm

Richard
ThePaintStore.com


----------



## CharlieWis (Apr 7, 2008)

they suck, I got a couple of free ones with some new frames, they are like cheap nylon covers from hardware stores. The coverage is terrible, they stiple the finish like crazy. I used them for priming with oil sealers and threw them out.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I hear ya Charlie, I tried them also they are suppose to be a lint free wooster super fab. They do pick up paint a little better then a lint free but the stipple was too much for me too. I have a case of them.... I will be saving them for primer and exteriors when the stipple is not as much as a concern.


----------

